# Aqua Soil (Powder) tips?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm tearing down my current nano layout and will be trying out Aqua Soil Amazonia Powder (+mulm) as a new substrate. 

I will also be using ADA Bright Sand as a foreground. Does this need cleaning?

I have been advised to pre-soak the powder for a couple of hours is it can have bouyancy issues.

Do any of you have experience with the Powder variety of Aqua Soil? 

Any tips are much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

It's really only meant to be used as a top layer over the normal type as far as I know. The few times I have seen Amano use it, it usually shows him using it right out of the bag. I don't think it's necessary to soak it if you "dry scape" as he does.

You won't need to clean the ADA Bright sand before you use it, but you will starting a couple of weeks after you set up the tank if you want it to stay nice. Try to save a little bit of it (which you will probably have plenty if you're only doing a nano), so that you can siphon off the algae that grows on it and replace it.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Just wanted to state again that you should clean bright sand. Ive used it in the past and it is really dusty. Its a whole lot better if you clean it first. I made the mistake the first time with not cleaning, it made the tank very cloudy. The second time I used it I made sure to wash it first and things worked out fine.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks.

I will clean the Bright Sand, and pre-soak the Powder. I can't bear cloudy start up.


----------

